# Would a female or male be better?



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

We are going to get a GSD puppy, hopefully this summer. Right now we have a 2.5 year old female Irish Setter who is submissive. She is spayed, loves other dogs and just loves to play. She has tons of energy and is a sweetheart.

What do you think would be better match, a male or female? Would a female puppy be fine? We will end up spaying or neutering either way, whichever sex we decide on. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent you a Pm


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Males are better choice with a female already there.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think a male would be your best bet. GSDs are kind of notorious for same-sex aggression (especially with the females). Adding a puppy doesn't make much of a difference, in my experience. Everything is good until one day the puppy has matured and then it isn't very good. 

Stack the deck in your favor and get a male. You have a much better chance of a peaceful home that way.
Sheilah


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

either can workout but typically if someone is asking I stick to the general rule of thumb to go with the oposite sex. it can take a bit of experienced handling (and time and space) to keep girls together if problems did arise and I just assume that those capable and willing to do so already know the answer to this question, ya know. unless you have a strong preference for a female, why not stack the cards in your favor?

personally - even if the setter is submissive, you may not have problems in your household but my concern would be with a spicy little shepherd girl having the practice or illusion of dominance over her and have it cause conflict with dogs outside of the home who don't automatically respond in a submissive manner. so, I'd go with a male.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> Sent you a Pm


Thanks! Got it. I would've responded through pm, but it says I can't respond until I have 15 posts. I'll respond to your pm once I get enough posts.

I will definitely check them out.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Good points that I hadn't though of, like dogs outside of the home who don't respond in a submissive manner. 

I most definitely would like to stack the deck in my favor, like a couple of you suggested. I wouldn't want to jeopardize anything with our setter. Of course I know anything could happen with any two dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Male. You wouldn't think it but those female Irish Setters can be absolute terrors around another female dog if they are used to ruling a roost. There were battles that went on for months when my female GSD/AST was introduced into the farm pack.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Male. You wouldn't think it but those female Irish Setters can be absolute terrors around another female dog if they are used to ruling a roost. There were battles that went on for months when my female GSD/AST was introduced into the farm pack.


Thanks for the message, and that's a good point. I don't envision my setter being a terror. We've had several dogs visit our house before and she has always been great. Not territorial at all. I'm sure that could be different if those dogs actually lived in our house and weren't just visiting. Well it seems that everyone is suggesting a male, so that is what we will go with .


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> Males are better choice with a female already there.


I've read this. I have a female. If I were getting a second dog of any breed, I would be absolutely set on a male. I'd negotiate the breed before the sex, actually.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP are you in Washington? Noticed your user name. 

And answer to your question, male because you already have a female dog in the house and you really want to stack the odds in favor or the dogs and your sanity.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

KZoppa said:


> OP are you in Washington? Noticed your user name.
> 
> And answer to your question, male because you already have a female dog in the house and you really want to stack the odds in favor or the dogs and your sanity.


Thanks for the message. With the advice I've gotten here and further research, I'll definitely be getting a male.

Yes, I live in Gig Harbor. Love it here. Are you in Washington too?

Duh, I just looked under your picture and it says Washington. Haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GigHarborGSD said:


> Thanks for the message. With the advice I've gotten here and further research, I'll definitely be getting a male.
> 
> Yes, I live in Gig Harbor. Love it here. Are you in Washington too?
> 
> Duh, I just looked under your picture and it says Washington. Haha.



I'm in the Silverdale area lol. 
I'll be getting in touch soon with a nose work instructor based out of Gig Harbor.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

KZoppa said:


> I'm in the Silverdale area lol.
> I'll be getting in touch soon with a nose work instructor based out of Gig Harbor.


Cool! I drive through Silverdale all the time to visit family in Kingston and Poulsbo.

Who's the instructor? That's something I'm very interested in. Feel free to pm me if you'd like.


----------

